# Why can't I preview anymore



## SweetNic_JA (Sep 3, 2003)

*Why can\'t I preview anymore*

This functionality was very helpful and I got so used to it. Can we get it back??


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Why can\'t I preview anymore*

The functionality is still there.

Click My Home/ Display Preferences.

Scroll down and find:

Do you want the preview post screen off or on?

Change that to On

Hit submit.

Nikos


----------



## Karonica (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Why can\'t I preview anymore*

Mine still doesn't work after doing that, and it was already set on "On."  Also, I can't "quick reply" anymore.


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Why can\'t I preview anymore*

The quick reply was a modification that was added on top of the forum software. It will be added very soon.

Nikos


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Why can\'t I preview anymore*

[ QUOTE ]
Mine still doesn't work after doing that, and it was already set on "On."

[/ QUOTE ]

Mine either...


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Why can\'t I preview anymore*

OK let me have a quick look at it again

Nikos


----------



## MiaLi (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Why can\'t I preview anymore*

No preview or quick reply on my screen as well.


----------



## Karonica (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Why can\'t I preview anymore*

Photo gallery's gone too.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Why can\'t I preview anymore*

I had to view the gallery by going to the journals first on the home page. I miss the photo gallery link!


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Why can\'t I preview anymore*

Ack... Sorry. Forgot to put that on there. Gimme 5

Nikos


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Why can\'t I preview anymore*

Done.

Nikos


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Why can\'t I preview anymore*

Thanks Nikos!

You are doing at wonderful job on getting this all together!
You are the MAN!


----------



## Karonica (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Why can\'t I preview anymore*

Thanks Nikos! LOL! You're the kewlest.


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Why can\'t I preview anymore*

It's still not working


----------



## Chyna Red (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Why can\'t I preview anymore*

I was about  to post  this same  question.  I thought  it  was  just  my comp.  glad  to see it  isn't.


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Why can\'t I preview anymore*

OK now I get it...

You are talking about the alt preview on each post that shows the first 200 characters of a post when you hover on top of the link and not the preview on a post....

That modification will be added shortly.

Nikos


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Why can\'t I preview anymore*






 Ok Nikos I 'm still waiting...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just kidding, I'm on-line too much as it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Take ur time


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Why can\'t I preview anymore*

Thanks Nikos!


----------



## queenofmean68 (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: Why can\'t I preview anymore*

Well, well, well!  I thought it was just me!  Mine is not working as well.  I hope we get this feature back soon.l


----------

